# SOUNDEASY 23 AN ME ,HELP ME DESIGN A OPEN BAFFLE TOWER



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE ON THIS FORUM HAS SOUNDEASY 23 an knows if it can import an obj. or any cad file from autocad



ive got a design id like to if it would make a good quad 3-way open baffle tower



using the design dims an driver specs an a custom xover



baffle dims are for each woofer is a chamber of 13in wide by 13in high by 6in deep with a 1/2in flush cut an a 10in by 10in by 4.5in rear chamber



an the mids an tweeter 1/4in apart



my room dims are 15ft wide by 8ft high by 40ft long



my amp to drive a pair of these is the crown xls 1002 with 2ohm 550watts output per channel



with each of the preposed towers at least 24in from the wall an 13.5ft apart



my preposed custom xover is a fourth order 24db octave 3 way x over at 1500hz / 4800hz with 63hz highpass an take a max of 600watt at 2ohms



an have 200watts at 1ohms (four 4ohms 10in woofers in parallel ) for the lows



200 watts at 4 ohms (two 8 ohms mids in parallel) for the mids



an for the highs 100watts at 8ohms





MY DRIVE SELECTS ARE



1 x visaton-hth-87--professional-constant-directivity-horn-8-ohm



2 X PRV Audio WG275Ph 1" Horn Loaded Midrange 8 Ohm



4 X Goldwood GW-210/4 10" OEM Woofer 4 Ohm



ill be puting a -16db attenuation on the mids an highs to macth the low (id love to find a woofer the has the fq range a qts of the gw-210/4 but with



a 98db efficiency an 10mm plus of Maximum Linear Excursion (Xmax) ) if anyone can suggest one thats under 80$


----------

